# Dictator Scorpion vs Emperor Scorpion?



## PhilMcWonder (Nov 19, 2018)

What are the major differences between *Pandinus dictator *(Dictator Scorpion) and *Pandinus imperator *(Emperor Scorpion)???


----------



## Tangled (Nov 20, 2018)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/pandinus-dictator-details.300362/


----------



## PhilMcWonder (Nov 20, 2018)

That answers SOME of my questions... But I want to know more about dictator scorpions.


----------



## Tangled (Nov 20, 2018)

PhilMcWonder said:


> That answers SOME of my questions... But I want to know more about dictator scorpions.


Do you have specific questions or concerns?  I've had Emperors for a year, but dictators for only 1 wk.  Visually they are very similar.  The dictators I got are a bit faster with there movements which makes them seem aggressive, but they, like emperors seem to prefer to push me, or food items away with their claws rather than trying to sting.  Care is essentially the same for both species, or at least I have them houses similarly, planted vivarium with hides/tunnels for humidity.  A heat pad to one side for warm should they required more than room temp.


----------



## PhilMcWonder (Nov 20, 2018)

Care requirements and needs I guess would be a good start. Plus i hear most dictator scorpions are a bluish color versus the solid black emperors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhilMcWonder (Nov 21, 2018)

They are okay with normal cocofiber right?


----------



## Crom (Dec 8, 2018)

I saw your other posts. What you have is Pandinus imperator. There are several identifying features for dictator, most noticeably their entire exoskeleton is covered in a light granulation, whereas imperator is only granulated on its claws. They also have a slightly different shaped claw with several horizontal granulated ridge lines running across the lower front half of the claw, imperator lacks these rides and has finer more even claw granulation. Thier posterior carapace shape is also different than imperator. To find true dictator you must get them from a private breeder, no pet store or retailer carries actual dictator.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gypsyfloret (May 23, 2019)

Dylan Keife said:


> I saw your other posts. What you have is Pandinus imperator. There are several identifying features for dictator, most noticeably their entire exoskeleton is covered in a light granulation, whereas imperator is only granulated on its claws. They also have a slightly different shaped claw with several horizontal granulated ridge lines running across the lower front half of the claw, imperator lacks these rides and has finer more even claw granulation. Thier posterior carapace shape is also different than imperator. To find true dictator you must get them from a private breeder, no pet store or retailer carries actual dictator.


Hi Dylan,
I’m new and I’ve been reading all the information I can on determining the genus of my scorpion. It looks like you’re the right person to ask. I have attached a photo, and as my Pandinus has granulation over the entire exoskeleton, and I’m not sure about the claws as the scorpion recently molted before I purchased it. I’m thinking it’s a male because of the large pecten, yet the operculum is heart shaped. I did not purchase this little guy from a pet shop, or breeder. I actually picked him up at an exotic pet store where I used to purchase hard to find fish when I had a 300+ gallon tank. I was told it is an Pandinus Imperor yet any indication either way would be greatly appreciated.  The water on the tank is because I had misted water to unstick his poo, he didn’t approve.


----------

